# problema MAC address

## celine

Salve a tutti, ho un problema con la rete wireless, riesco a far partire la rete (non con gli script iniziali) manualmente con ifconfig iwconfig e route... tutto funziona benissimo se nel router non ho impostato il riconoscimento del MAC address.

Quando invece imposto il riconoscimento del MAC address, la connessione non funziona, pingando il router riceve pacchetti ma non li manda indietro.... tutto ciò è strano anche perchè con ifconfig posso vedere (al limite anche modificare) l'HW della scheda di rete che corrisponde esattamente a quello impostato nel router... forse mi sfugge qualcosa essendo alle prime armi con la wireless... spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi grazie

----------

## skypjack

Ciao,

magari sul router hai messo per sbaglio l'indirizzo fra quelli da escludre e non fra quelli abilitati?

----------

## celine

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> magari sul router hai messo per sbaglio l'indirizzo fra quelli da escludre e non fra quelli abilitati?

 

no purtroppo l'indirizzo è abilitato... siamo 5 ad usare la rete e questi con i loro address possono accedere... inoltre se loggo con macosx nell'altra partizione mi fa accedere tranquillamente...

l'unico problema me lo dà con gentoo

----------

## masterbrian

Scusami, probabilmente non ho capito.

Riesci a connetterti sul router ma non ti tornano indietro i pacchetti del ping? Se sul router arrivano (lo verifichi con tcpdump se hai una shell), non e' un problema di mac address...

posta l'output di iwconfig e ifconfig relativo alla tua sk di rete wifi perfavore.

----------

## celine

scusate l'assenza ho subito un piccolo intervento e sono stato k.o. per qualche giorno...

allora... masterbrian hai ragione, non è un problema di mac address, infatti ho notato con rammarico che ormai non mi funziona spesso nemmeno quando mac address è disabilitato... la cosa strana è che facendo molti tentativi prima o poi la connessione e l'autenticazione vanno a buon fine (senza cambiare nessun dato con iwconfig).. è così.. ogni tanto autentica e ogni tanto no! inoltre se mi autentica una volta, dopo mi autentica per tutta la giornata senza problemi anche riavviando.

forse è un problema di driver (per la nota airport extreme.. sono rimasto un po' indietro magari aggiornando il kernel chissà) perchè ho  notato strani messaggi con dmesg riguardo al modulo bcm43xx (quello appunto che gestisce l'airport); l'errore è il seguente:

```
bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1496:bcm43xx_find_lopair()
```

mi avevi anche chiesto di postarti ifconfig e iwconfig ecco di seguito:

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX  

          inet addr:192.168.1.33  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:203 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:8731 (8.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:52 Base address:0x4000
```

iwconfig:

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"Zyxel"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"

          Mode:Master  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:49:00:C9:62   

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XX   Security mode:open

          Link Quality=40/100  Signal level=-73 dBm  Noise level=-66 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

*le X sostitutiscono i dati relativi al mac address in ifconfig e la password in iwconfig

p.s. credo di dover cambiare titolo al thread, ma attendo istruzioni e di sapere il reale problema...

----------

